# Best lighting to do your makeup in?



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 15, 2005)

I know natural daylight is the best light to do makeup in but sometimes even natural day light makes it hard to see the colour you're applying as it's too bright.

I was wondering this as i'm getting a dressing table soon and because of the lay out of my room it's going to have to be placed so that my window is to my left and so natural light will be pouring in on the left side of my face only, and i was wondering if i'll be able to see my makeup well.


----------



## user2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I know what you're talking about! I have the same problem in my room! My "beauty closet" is only lighted from the left side!
Try to get a lamp behind you so the mirror will reflect the light perfectly in your face!
Or you get a not to bright lamp for your dressing table!


----------



## LunaY (Oct 16, 2005)

I have one of those makeup mirrors that lets you change home, office, evening, and day lighting. It pretty much just changes the color of the light, but I usually do my makeup in the "day" setting and then change it on the others to see if it looks weird in any other lights.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 16, 2005)

i just do my make-up in the bathroom...it's pretty well lit in there.  ^^;


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LunaY* 
_I have one of those makeup mirrors that lets you change home, office, evening, and day lighting. It pretty much just changes the color of the light, but I usually do my makeup in the "day" setting and then change it on the others to see if it looks weird in any other lights._

 
Those mirrors seem to be easy to find in the USA but I've never seen anything similar in the UK.  I have a reasonable mirror lit with colour corrected fluorescent light - it does a pretty good approximation of daylight.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

I heard natural light is best too. So my bathroom is good except for earlier in day. If I need good daylight, I just periodically check it in a portable mirror under the skylight in my bedroom. 

Apparently, Helena Rubenstein was visible every morning near her bedroom window applying her makeup. I read it in a book by Lindy Woodhead called <i>War Paint</i>. Great biographical read, not too taxing.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Those mirrors seem to be easy to find in the USA but I've never seen anything similar in the UK.  I have a reasonable mirror lit with colour corrected fluorescent light - it does a pretty good approximation of daylight._

 
Argos or Boots


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_Argos or Boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Argos or Boots mirrors I can see online are simply illuminated magnifying mirrors.  They don't have the ability to change the tone of the lighting (effectively its colour balance) as far as I can tell.


----------



## LunaY (Oct 17, 2005)

I got mine off Ulta.com, do they ship internationally? If so I would check them or some other online stores out, since NO stores I went to had the kind I wanted (with the two sides that fold out, adjustable light, and mirror that flips to a magnification mirror in the middle), just magnifying ones. Good luck!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The Argos or Boots mirrors I can see online are simply illuminated magnifying mirrors.  They don't have the ability to change the tone of the lighting (effectively its colour balance) as far as I can tell._

 
Ah sorry, I'm sure I saw one sometime, must have been a normal one! Sorry!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 18, 2005)

I do my make up in my room with the windows open and the lights on lol.  My skin and makeup looks best in my room cause of the lighting I guess my face seems more shiny like in a good way and my MU shows up better.  But when I go in the bathroom it doesnt really show that cause the light is really bright.  So I have both lightings outside and my lights in my room


----------



## Chelle (Jan 4, 2006)

I use a Makeup mirror I bought at Sallys, then just check in all the different lights.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 4, 2006)

i hate doing my makeup in natural lighting. i keep the blinds and curtains shut in the bedroom and use a lighted mirror. i then check in the natural light to make sure its all good


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2006)

Look on ebay!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 6, 2006)

The lighting in the bathroom at my old apartment was terrible! It was harsh and very yellow. I was excited when GE came out with Reveal light bulbs, but they didn't make them in the bulbs I needed for that bathroom.

My new apartment is somewhat better. There is a window opposite the mirror, but there is a tall building next to us, so I don't get much light through that window. I can use Reveal bulbs, though.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just try hard to find some natural daylight...if you're going to be outside. Depending on what my plans are, I do my makeup in that lighting. If I'm goin to be in the mall working al day (under the yellow or flourescent lights) I try to find lighting like that in my home to to my makeup in. If I am going to be outside, I try natural light, etc. That way you know you'll look as good as you did when you left the house! hth!


----------



## darla (Jan 11, 2006)

I usually do my makeup in my car.  Most mornings I'm running late for work, so as soon as I park, I put on my face.  Natural light is much better than my dim bed/bathroom.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 12, 2006)

I absolutly hate looking at myself in daylight & flourescent lighting....i try to avoid it as much as possible. I swear those lights in the stores have almost had me in tears cuz i just looked horrible!!! For me, it brings out every single flaw and it depresses me cuz its like...is that what everyone else sees???

Anyways, i always do my makeup in my bathroom, which i love the lighting of...its kinda warm, not harsh and doesnt cast any harsh shadows.

 When im in a place that has flourescent lighting in the bathroom (hotels, other peoples houses) then i try to find a nearby mirror, which there usually is, keep most of the lights on and get on the floor or sit on something and do it that way. The light is a bit diffused that way and not as harsh. Im weird i know


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

for halliek06


HTH


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a big window with lots of light coming through in my bathroom, that's where I apply my makeup.  The makeup mirrors with the light around them at the MAC counters are so harsh!  I hate looking at myself in those.  I feel like I can see all of my imperfections in them.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 24, 2006)

I do mine in the bathroom, but I find I have to step back to see "the whole picture", then I get close up to do specific things.  But I am not happy with the bathroom lighting, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 25, 2006)

I wish MAC would change their lighting aswell, you do some nice makeup at home and then when you in to MAC and look in the mirror it looks terrible and your flaws are all visible. Also some of the more shimmery colours look totally different in their lighting.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The Argos or Boots mirrors I can see online are simply illuminated magnifying mirrors.  They don't have the ability to change the tone of the lighting (effectively its colour balance) as far as I can tell._

 
Boots sell a Revlon makeup mirror which switches between day, office and evening lighting. I bought one at Christmas time. I'll try to find a link for you.

edit:
http://www.boots.com/shop/product_de...ductid=1052415


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_The makeup mirrors with the light around them at the MAC counters are so harsh!  I hate looking at myself in those.  I feel like I can see all of my imperfections in them._

 
Which is why they are such a good makeup mirror.  If you look good in that light you'll look amazing in regular light!


----------

